# How To Acquire Guns During A SHTF Situation?



## Candela (Oct 14, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't afford a gun right now. Though, I am saving up penny by penny to do so.

But should something like STHF happens before I could buy a gun, how would I go about getting guns?

I'm good with my hands but against somebody with a gun, there's not much my fists can do. Knives is the only other thing I got.

I could go to local Gun Shops and Sporting Good Stores and try to loot guns and ammo, but I imagine I won't be the only one in the city thinking that, and it'd probably be dangerous with all the chaos.

So what can I do?

Do I just hunker down and wait till somebody get's taken out so I can go a take their guns?

What options do I have? 

I'd like to hear your opinions.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i got this one last night, but have to wait my ten days.
sig sauer m400 my son got it for me. its a223 like shooting a 22. no kick.










you can get a used gun in fine condition.
i will say im biased.
but i sure do like my beretta fs92. its a 9mm
just because that dame thing is a work horse.
i get kinda weepy when i think about how sexy this one is...

i like 9mm because the ammo is cheaper and easy to get.










guns are like motorcycles. you have to ride your own ride. dont let any one set the pace or standard for you.
machos like to jump in and talk crazy caliburs. 
a nice little 22 will cost ya 300 bux and the ammo is cheap. cabelas always has specials.
like right now 2100 rounds for 85 bux- 5 dollar shipping and a 22 will put a nice hole in some ones ass just the same.
make sure to get a name brand. as they have lifetime warranties... when its show time you cant have jamming and ammo princess.

I love my ruger sr 22 ! light and cheap 299 in an other state than ca (399 in ca)! a hoot to shoot! its the smaller one
the othter in this pic is the M&p 9mm some love that gun- my range coach says its tops!










now if i only was going to get one gun. honest-id go rugger 10/22
they are 250 tops excellent for four and 2 legged varmits should you need to hunt.
sorry bout the finger here.










th other guns featured are the 38 snub nose revolver. its rather obnoxious.
and the s&w 22a1 with was a super match gun accurate as hell... went 5.5 barel on that its big and bulky. 
excellent target piece. but an ammo snob

sorry bout the finger there.

now i do stress the 22 as it is easy/cheap to practice... and get ammo reserve.
and if you cant afford to practice the damn thing does you no good.

you can get a decent 9-40 handgun for 550 bux. 
used 3-400
you dont wanna be looting.. such is the concept of prepping...

do not bother with 380 as they are tempramental and ammo costs and is harder to find deals on. its more than 40 call ammo. its a specialty/novelty gun. i have the walther ppks .380. not for beginners this gun will bite you.
i dont play with it much and have it at my bug out/ back up storage unit because i dont notice it missing...not one bit.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Go to the pawn shop good deals there cheap and you can nego.
Anything is better than nothing. .22 38. 9mm .45 anything you can get a lever gun in 30/30 for 
About /275.00


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i wil say go to the range and rent one, usually its one price, 10 bucks and you can trade it and try multiple guns.
thats the best way to find the right one that fits you and your shooting style.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

At our local flea market, you can usually find a .06 bolt action for under $300.00 and .22's for a hundred or less. No excuse for not haveing something in your closet


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

kyletx1911a1 said:


> Go to the pawn shop good deals there cheap and you can nego.
> Anything is better than nothing. .22 38. 9mm .45 anything you can get a lever gun in 30/30 for
> About /275.00


But even better to buy from Craigs list or something similar, a little more on the quiet side !


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Agree check Craig's list or someone needing to sell....


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Scammers on craigslist just had a friend get ripped off.
Only do ftf and always bring a armed friend


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its just me, but i wouldnt buy a box of qtips off craigs list. a damn scary place here in LA


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

ARMSLIST - Gun Classifieds try this site out.

its pretty much craiglist for firearms

i recently got a GSG 1911 22 cal from some one on this site and i love it. got it for 300


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

and right now im trying to find a kel tec p11 or taurus 24/7 9mm both guns you can find under 300 and allot of people say they are really nice firearms.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm reading through the comments and wondering if we answered the original question... How to get a gun AFTER the SHTF, not finding cheap guns now.

I agree that it is easier to get a gun with a gun... so having something right now, even a cheap .22 is worth the effort. But... what Candela suggested was what we all think but never say.... become a "pirate" and take what we need from someone not strong enough to hold onto it. It seems uncivilized but in an "event" situation, we are all legally under duress... i.e., forced to do uncivilized things to keep ourselves and other alive. 

So.... I'd offer this to Candela. Be able to distinguish between your "friends" and your "acquaintances" in your area. Some will help you... others will take from you. Rate them the same and be prepared to do the same. Get to know which "friends" have weapons and which "jerks" have weapons and then go shop at the jerk store. 

Keep in mind that many preppers have more than they need, and when they bug out, they leave things behind... usually stashed in case they get a chance to come back for them. So... you need to think about how you would hide something when you search a place. Yes... I know your next question... how do I figure out what places to search.

First, I'd suggest an easy route... look under the seat and in the glove box of abandoned pickups, privately owned work trucks, and semi's. There's a chance the driver was taken out before he got to his weapon and these types of vehicles are more likely to have guns.

You mentioned sporting goods stores. Most people hit them for gear... I'd hit them for customer lists. Preppers, hunters, gun enthusiasts... all shop somewhere and leave a trail of info behind. Grab customer lists, and then you know where to shop.

Another good source is taxidermy shops... killing these animals takes weapons... and the owners leave work orders with addresses behind. 

However, you need to keep in mind that the "event" will determine whether or not these people are around to defend their stuff and it may not be as easy as it sounds. Plus... it's a lot harder to shoot someone when they aren't shooting at you first. Are you really up to shooting some guy, taking his stuff, and leaving his wife and children behind unprotected for the other criminals to take advantage of. It takes a certain moral flexibility to do what you are hinting at. So... keep that in mind as well. 

That being said, I have to be honest and say that if you are just starting out... I'd highly recommend you work a few extra hours each week, save up, and buy what you need and don't go "looking" for weapons post-event. More than likely, you'll end up getting yourself killed and just providing your gear to another. Bottom line, collect what you need now... bug out... keep your head down... and just stay alive until the threat lessons to the point that you can handle it. Just my two cents...


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

point^^^^^^


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

I have been wanting a 223 but have have not got there yet. I just got a ruger 22 mag and a mossberg 500 12 gauge this year. I have not fired either one so far, but have plenty of ammo.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

storage units are an excellent source for firearms. and those will be an after thought for most. id hit them first if i was a thief .
i watch storage wars and find theres lotsa preppers using storage for second stash or stash along the way.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Candela said:


> ..Unfortunately I can't afford a gun right now. Knives is the only other thing I got..


Knives are a helluva lot better than nothing, and the other guy might not have a gun either in which case remember--*big knife beats little knife every time*..
This is me in "mean mofo" mode-









*"Okay Buzz show us what you got !"*









You can hide a big blade up your sleeve, (but not a machete or it'd go all the way up to your shoulder and you wouldn't be able to bend your arm)
And don't go around pulling knives on anybody unless you HAVE to!
*"The greatest warrior is the one who avoids fighting needless battles"- Sun Tzu 600 BC*


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i would never loot a gun store, think. thats the first place a gang is going to hit. prolly with 4 gards while they get what they want. bring your own body bag type of deal. its the first best way to get killed IMO.
score a nice little ruger 10/22 or marlin. id go ruger... composit. i have the wooden. but composit stands up to wetness and moisture and all the harsh stuff. the one pictured is my second 10/22. the first one i bought in the early 80s and now my younger son has it. we didnt scope it. i just ordered a nice little tasco from optics planet. the scope allows for easier boundry setting. let people know from a nice distance this is your spot. you can hunt and self defense with it.

very easy to use. no kick, and cheap to practice with and dead on. again for 85 bux delivered you can have fedral bulk 2100 rounds. and if you want to buy 550 at a time then its about 27-35 bux. do get fedral bulk. dont waist your money with cci. unless of course you want the case. which i often want the case so i can carry 100 rounds orderly and compact.

before you hoard food or anything else. get a 22. with your 22 you can get food and water. see how that works. if you can help it, dont be the thief/looter. be the good guy that stays good.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ohioguy said:


> and right now im trying to find a kel tec p11 or taurus 24/7 9mm both guns you can find under 300 and allot of people say they are really nice firearms.


if i got a choice- a used m&p 9 for 350 befor i went new taurus. taurus is a mixed bag. i dont know anything about kel tech. the m&P is going to out live us all. im pretty sure. i enjoy the 40 cal over the nine. i dont know why that is. but i have both.

when getting fire arm -getting the lowest common denominator is scary. this is a tool that will decide your fate one day. do you live or die? now if you are asking that question.. add a bride and kids to it.. does my wife and kids live or die? look at the used m&p for that money. i will say theres no safety on the m&p... is the only hold off id have if i was a no0b.

look, im not advocating debt...cabelas hands out credit left and right... and will ship the gun to ffl and pay shipping 20 bux and dros35-55 here in ca depends on the store. and thier gun selection and prices are super and warrants buying over a store purchase. but that is an option to have so you can have the product, peace of mind and make modest payments. ( i have not bought a gun on line)


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Where to find guns post shtf. Trunks of police cars, PD armories and evidence storage, behind the seats in pickup trucks with NRA, Rocky Mt Elk foundation or similar stickers. Under the bed or in the closet of a neighboring house. Store room of Pawn shops. (there's a lot more in the back than on the rack) Dont mess with the military facilities they use vaults. Security firms offices.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking for weapons _after_ the S hits the F is a really bad time to be looking for one.

Are you at the message board because you believe there is a good chance that things are going to go south, or just for purposes of entertainment?

If you believe we are approaching a time of distress, you'd better start thinking like it. If you smoke, drink beer, drink soft drinks or do anything other non-essential thing with your hard earned money while pondering this question, you might consider prioritizing differently.

A used Marlin model 60 can be found for under 100 bucks. Ammunition for a .22 is very cheap and is one of the easiest rounds to be found, and you can use it to gather food or for defense. No, it isn't the best round for defense, but it's better than a butter knife.

I do not in any way go along with the notion of becoming a bad guy. Yes, when a nation of law crumbles, people resort to the laws of the jungle. I don't plan on becoming one of those people. I'm not an animal, and do not plan on acting like one. Unlike an animal, I can plan and prepare, and when things go bad, I can use reasoning to avoid trouble as much as possible. If killing is necessary, self defense is the only way. The dead will have no problem sleeping, but I'll have to try to sleep sometime.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

You have better luck than I do I you can find a Marlin for 100 bucks, they are 150 to 200 at the guns shows. maybe 125 in a pawn shop for a rough one. Per shtf I have been watching the local for sale papers, Called the Nickle adds here. People who still use them are not computer people and their prices tend to be cheaper.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Its gonna be tough to do so After SHTF. Keep savin those pennys and get a Hand gun and a rifle. Set a budget and keep to it. Keep in mind the ammo with the purchase. Try your local shops first, go to a couple of them and talk with them. and bring cash, I've been told they will negotiate on price a little more so then not.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

fedorthedog said:


> You have better luck than I do I you can find a Marlin for 100 bucks, they are 150 to 200 at the guns shows. maybe 125 in a pawn shop for a rough one. Per shtf I have been watching the local for sale papers, Called the Nickle adds here. People who still use them are not computer people and their prices tend to be cheaper.


Marlin is a good name, I don't think they ever built a bad gun.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i would never loot a gun store, think. thats the first place a gang is going to hit. prolly with 4 gards while they get what they want. bring your own body bag type of deal. its the first best way to get killed IMO.
> score a nice little ruger 10/22 or marlin. id go ruger... composit. i have the wooden. but composit stands up to wetness and moisture and all the harsh stuff. the one pictured is my second 10/22. the first one i bought in the early 80s and now my younger son has it. we didnt scope it. i just ordered a nice little tasco from optics planet. the scope allows for easier boundry setting. let people know from a nice distance this is your spot. you can hunt and self defense with it.
> 
> very easy to use. no kick, and cheap to practice with and dead on. again for 85 bux delivered you can have fedral bulk 2100 rounds. and if you want to buy 550 at a time then its about 27-35 bux. do get fedral bulk. dont waist your money with cci. unless of course you want the case. which i often want the case so i can carry 100 rounds orderly and compact.
> ...


Wood is easier to modify, if for some reason the L.O.P. is a touch too long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've had to be hard on myself in the past, and believe it is the best way to be. I'm not wise, just screwed up enough times and have a memory of the times. Thanks, though. :-D


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

aqua, i change the spring in my trigger and made it a 3lb instead of a 7-8 lb stock pull. makes it a sweet rifle, but i dont want to give tmi to discourage the purchase of a perfectly fine 22 rifle. i just did some mods and made mine more perfectly fine, took off the stock rings (plastic) replaced with metal with strap ring. did some work on the triger and put a cheap tasco on there and drilled a hole in the end so i can have easier cleaning, and changed the buffer. 
if you took all my guns and said youd give me 1 back- id take my ruger 10/22 rifle...


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I definitely see the value of a .22. However, for small game...you might consider that you can get a pretty decent air rifle with a decent scope for a bit less... and it is just as effective. "Rounds" are cheaper, lighter, and less bulky... and more importantly, it's much quieter. Unless of course you have the money for a silencer for your .22. That will add about $800 to the price. And.... many of the newer top range airguns are already suppressed. Finally... you can carry one around freely in a BOB or in your car and don't ever have to be worried about getting arrested for carrying it. Some cities have ordinances against them... so don't pull it out and load it in those cities. Otherwise.... the cops will leave you alone.

And... I had a friend (well, a jerk who lived 3 houses away) that we used to always make our "victim" in a game we used to play in the woods behind my house. We were guards and he was an escaped prisoner that we had to hunt down and kill. We used red rider bb guns or daisy 880s with only 1 pump. Basically... it was an excuse to shoot him. One day when we were out bullfrog hunting, another friend had a bb/pellet combo in his 880 with 15 pumps (to really blast the frogs so they wouldn't jump after being shot). Anyway... Kenneth walks up and Dave automatically turns and pops him in the chest (I guess fun habits are hard to break). This low end pellet rifle penetrated his chest and the pellet lodged about 1/4 inch from his heart. Now... just imagine what a high-end gun with platinum pellets could do in an emergency. And of course... there is always game hunting.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

you mean like a co2 pellet? i have and love those and have thousands of rounds and a whole bunch like 100 co2 cartridges. love mine. quiet and okay for small game. and i do mean small 
i am un familiar with air guns. i know the boys at the sportbike site have guns they hook up to scuba gear. and they swear are crazy bad. but i dont see carrying a round scubba gear either. can you tell us more about air guns?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The air rifles at Wal Mart are not the rifles of my childhood. These suckers have the FPS of a .22LR and will knock a squirrel's nose in the dirt as efficiently as anything else.
On the other hand, I'm still suggesting the .22LR. The good air rifles cost more than a used .22LR (at least the ones I've been eyeballing)
(An example of a used Marlin mdl 60- Used - Marlin Model 60 .22 LR 22" barrel - $85 | Slickguns ).

If I were looking for something that was going to bust a squirrel in the head for dinner, yet be used to deter bodily harm from a zombie, I'd look to a semi-auto .22LR for the job.

Ammo for the .22LR is a lot for the weight. Two bricks (a thousand rounds) of a good brand will keep you in the hunt for food, and if you have the needed skills, will help you survive being the prey of the zombies.

Come to think of it, you asked how you'd come about finding weapons after the time of needing a weapon has began. If you have some means of defense and are prudent in your tactic, you'll not only defend yourself, but will also come about another weapon or two. Hopefully, it won't be some ragged out "nine" as the street thugs want to call the 9mm.

Whatever you do, don't become part of the "butter-knife brigade."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In case anyone wants to know what Denton wants for Christmas....

Walther Talon Magnum Combo .22 Pellet - Walmart.com


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Pellet guns at wal mart $80-$189 most of them 100FPS and up the one thats $189 is pretty slick with Bipod and scope 1300 FPS but thats definietly a good .22

I think id go with the 22 granted the pellet gun is going to rock for quiet small game but traps (snares/deadfalls) are easy. and you can still hunt small game with a 22. Regardless the .22 will work a lot better than a pellet gun when it comes to people shooting and attacking back.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Denton said:


> In case anyone wants to know what Denton wants for Christmas....
> 
> Walther Talon Magnum Combo .22 Pellet - Walmart.com


I havent seen that in our wal marts though thats sweet!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..Whatever you do, don't become part of the "butter-knife brigade."


99 per cent of us in Britain are butter-knifers because guns are virtually banned over here, so when it hits the fan any of you tooled-up yank gunslingers could come over here and take over the country!
As Chuck Heston said early in Planet of the Apes when he saw the primitive humans- _"If that's the best they got around here, we'll be running the place in six months!".._

PS- So because we butter-knifers haven't got guns, we'll have to fight with our brains instead and develop tactical and strategic cunning to stay alive!
In that respect I've done quite well on the computer wargame scene over the past 10 years under my fighting name of 'Poor Old Spike' in play-by-email battles against doods from all around the world including Americans.. 
As I tell my wargame students- _"Fight with your brain first and your weapons second"_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim, I was around the Brits when stationed in Germany for several years back in the 80s.
A squad of Brits armed with nothing more than a pint of ale and a set of dominoes could take out a small nation. There's the old saying, "tough as nails." First, the nails have to meet a standard, and that is the standard of the average Brit. ::rambo::


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Irish said:


> Pellet guns at wal mart $80-$189 most of them 100FPS and up the one thats $189 is pretty slick with Bipod and scope 1300 FPS but thats definietly a good .22
> 
> I think id go with the 22 granted the pellet gun is going to rock for quiet small game but traps (snares/deadfalls) are easy. and you can still hunt small game with a 22. Regardless the .22 will work a lot better than a pellet gun when it comes to people shooting and attacking back.


I have totally forgotten about traps. Thanks, Irish!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

theses are cool. kids and i love ours.
Amazon.com: Crosman 3576 Semi-Auto CO2 Powered Pellet Revolver with 6-Inch Barrel: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In my fair state of Michigan, anything with a rifled barrel is considered a firearm. So our residents would need a Purchase Permit or RI-060 form for ownership of the Crosman Pellet Pistol WTF?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> Jim, I was around the Brits when stationed in Germany for several years back in the 80s.
> A squad of Brits armed with nothing more than a pint of ale and a set of dominoes could take out a small nation. There's the old saying, "tough as nails." First, the nails have to meet a standard, and that is the standard of the average Brit. ::rambo::


Yes in wars they relentlessly press home their attacks in order to be finished in time for tea..
An RAF pilot in action during the battle of Britain-


----------



## Daazy (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree that getting your hands on a gun post SHTF is definitely not going to be a cakewalk, so you should try to do it now. That said, if you really needed one, and didn't want to put yourself out there in a looting situation to get one, then trading for a gun might be an option. Do you know someone who owns a lot of guns that you are pretty good friends with? Maybe keep some stuff on hand that would be high value to that person, so that he or she might be tempted to part with one for something else. Medicine, alcohol, etc, even food, they might be valuable enough to someone who has some extra guns. However, you have to keep in mind that while you might be able to get a gun post SHTF getting ammo for it would be nearly impossible. We have quite a few guns, and while I might be persuaded to part with one of them, I wouldn't be handing out ANY of my ammo.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> In my fair state of Michigan...


Hey my momma knew a 'Chuck' from Crystal Falls MI in WW2 when she was in her early 20's..
Chuck and his buddies used to hit town (Leicester, England) from the nearby USAF/RAF Bruntingthorpe airfield in full uniform, throwing wisecracks, salutes and big smiles at the dames while chewing gum, I don't know if they were pilots, aircrew or mechanics.
My mom and her girl pals used to respond with "Got any gum, chum?", and collapse in giggles.
Another guy she knew among them was 'Little Jimmy', dunno where he was from.
And in case you're wondering, I was born some years after WW2 after all the yanks had gone home, so there's no chance one of them was my pappy..

PS- i keep meaning to contact Crystal Falls (the mayor's office maybe) to see if they might know a 'Chuck' so I can drop him a chatty line saying "Hi, my momma used to know you", he'd be in his 70's by now


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Storing ammo for bartering would work. Store some popular sizes like 22 lr,38 Special, 9mm Kurz and Luger,40 Short & Weak, 223/5.56. A gun is no good without ammo, and your pile will make you someone's best friend.

Then when you get more money buy a gun in one of the calibers you have


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To the original poster - denton is correct. Cut out any unnecessary stuff like cable TV if you have to. Two months without cable would get you a decent gun.
Quite a few years ago, after a divorce, I sold all my guns one at a time for pennies on the dollar trying to stay afloat. To someone who has little money and no guns at all may I humbly suggest a used, American made, 12 ga single shot shotgun. You can get them used for around $75, brand new for maybe twice that.
Put an elastic butt cuff holding 5 shells on the stock. Holding several rounds between the fingers of my support hand like cigarettes I can get off aimed rounds just as fast as someone with a pumpgun. ::rambo::
Although I have since been able to afford to add handguns, shotguns, rifles, I've still got my old 12 ga single shot and she and I go woods walking on occasion.
She's waiting in the closet right now with a low base #6 shot in her chamber, maybe I'll take her with me this evening when I go out to put the chickens up for the night.:-D


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmm......
Seems the OP breezed in, asked a question that could provoke suggestions of immoral or illegal actions and disappeared.

Could it be my overly paranoid mind, or....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hmmm......
> Seems the OP breezed in, asked a question that could provoke suggestions of immoral or illegal actions and disappeared.
> 
> Could it be my overly paranoid mind, or....


was a Government Troll


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> was a Government Troll


Makes one wonder.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I belong to a lot of firearm/survival/veteran boards and this goes on quite a bit. Some are more subtle than others.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

i forgot a place museums


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww...museums... but usually the weapons are much older and many of calibers that are hard to come by nowadays. Any ammo in a display will probably be de-powdered (due to safety restrictions) and unuseable or of questionable reliability. 

Hey Shotlady... I noticed you keep mentioning CO2.... Although it is easy to come by now... the idea is that a "pump" air rifle only requires arm power... and that your CO2 cartridges will run out and may be hard to come by.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

true dat.i think from the sportster point of view. can you imagine pumping a hundred times to plink at the breffis table. i coulnt. i like my eggs and bacon point and shoot.

my friend has a nano farm. we sit on hhis patio in the morning after his bride has cooked us breakfast. each place at the table has a co2 pellet pistol and we shoot about 50 feet away at his permanent target he put up.

coffee is always better mixed with ammo


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Denton said:


> Jim, I was around the Brits when stationed in Germany for several years back in the 80s.
> A squad of Brits armed with nothing more than a pint of ale and a set of dominoes could take out a small nation. There's the old saying, "tough as nails." First, the nails have to meet a standard, and that is the standard of the average Brit. ::rambo::


Went to Graf Germany a lot and always trained with the Brits...Especially liked their way of training....First they got a truck for specialty foods and "TEA" items!....then a truck for beer....and if they didnt have room left they got another truck for them to ride in! You gotta have Priorities guys!

My last field trip there is was super cold and snowy....My First Sergeant was coming back from the Enlisted mens club with a snoot full when he found a "BRIT" that had passed out in a ditch and was soaked ...face full of mud...and freezing so bad he couldnt even talk....So First Sgt helps him up and drops him off at the British barracks where they throw him in a empty bunk near a nice warm stove.....

I felt like crap when I woke up the next morning in that Brit Uniform I had traded for my own....All the way down to the underwear and socks/boots...Needless to say everyone had a laugh!...They laughed so hard I didnt even get into trouble! I had known my First Sgt for 5 years and he didnt even recognize me.

SSGT


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Storing ammo for bartering would work.


It seems to me that buying some smaller boxes of ammo for barter would be smarter (or at least bagging them in smaller amounts). That way, you are able to pull out a small box and say "sorry... that's all I have" and complete the trade. That's a lot harder with a large box... and showing all of that ammo could make someone decide it's worth the risk to try and take it from you.


----------



## ColoradoChris (Nov 12, 2012)

You can go to a site like Impact Guns or Cheaper than Dirt and search for an inexpensive handgun. I suggest a revolver for your first as it is easy to maintain and when you pull the trigger, it fires. Something like a .38 that will shoot the +P's as well. You can also visit your local gun shop and see if they have any used choices and let them know that price is important. I trust the pro's over a pawn shop. 

When you become more knowlegable I have found that Gallery of Guns has great prices and I bought my last one there. 

Good luck.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with the revolver being a good first gun. To add too that imo a good revolver is one of the best survival guns overall. The list of benefits for revolvers is long. They are simple, reliable, compact, easy to handle easy to maintain, and extremely versatile just to name a few good points. The only downside is they are limited in the amount of ammo they hold at one time. But with practice they can be reloaded quite quick and theres also speed loaders available. My go to gun is a .454 revolver that only holds five shots. I have a saying 'if it takes more than 5 rounds from my revolver I shouldnt be worried about reloading I should be worried about getting the h*ll out of there' Im not a member of the full auto spray and pray club. Where I live they dont allow us to have Automatic guns anyhow... they also dont let us run with scissors.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Candela said:


> Unfortunately I can't afford a gun right now. Though, I am saving up penny by penny to do so.
> 
> But should something like STHF happens before I could buy a gun, how would I go about getting guns?
> 
> ...


Got any gold or silver in your possession, You could trade for guns and ammo? If you don't have any guns before SHTF you will need to keep a low profile and not look like you have anything of value. Otherwise you are dead meat. Try looting along with everyone else you will end up getting shot along with everyone else, either by a competing looter or an armed owner.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Well it would depend on the SHTF situation really. A local storm or other natural disaster would in most cases most won't need a gun. Now in a complete break down of society which I've seen in my travels in my past getting a gun is a matter of taking what you need from someone else if you can do it. That is how civil wars begin and get armed every day on this planet even in places with very heavy gun controls. There are guns in the hands for every government on this planet and if they collapse then it will depend on those left to survive, or every man for himself.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

While I am brand new here and was just scanning post I started to get worried over posts about Looting Gun Stores, your neighbors homes, breaking into trucks with Hunting Stickers....These are all sure ways to make your SHFT event very short and life very much over. 

I would suggest accessing your need in both rifle as well as a pistol and start shopping Pawn Shops...Rifle wise look for something in a standard caliber like .308/7.62. 5.56/.223 or 7.62x39 in other words Military/Nato Ammo. The 30-06, .243, 7mm and other ammo will be the 1st things to disappear. 

Same with a Pistol...something in a 9MM. 40 S&W or 45 ACP. Something like a used Beretta M9, 1911, Ruger LC9 (at a minimum) SR9/40, SR9C/SR40C a better pistol around $400.00 new but I would stay away from cheaper Subcompact pistol like a P-11...if it breaks and they do you aren't going to get it fixed. 

Avoid CCR/Mil Surplus weapons unless you can afford the ammo to go with them and buy a lot of it. 

Law-a-way is your friend and a great motivator......Find something and put some of Your Money Down...If you want to have it bad enough you will figure out how to pay for it in 30 days and not 90. 

Another thought is to get to know people around you and bring something to the table, make friends, show interest, learn something to be of use to the whole SHTF event. With the right people you wont be left without a weapon as long as you were in the group to start and not an after thought Moocher...I know I have a spare rifle and a couple 100 extra rounds for Someone Fighting to Good Fight a long side me.

I have lived in 2 different neighborhoods and even though I wasn't part of the local church I was on their list of Go To People for one thing or another. 

Karsten


----------

